# Dexaprine for women?



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

This is probably a stupid question (I'm a newbie ... nuf said) but would you recommend Dexaprine for women? I need to shift some fat and curb my appetite. Another stone to lose but I can't find the motivation since Christmas. Thinking maybe fatburners are the answer.

Thanks guys


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

I told you before. There are no such things as stupid questions 

My wife has just started using Dex for weight loss. She took half a tab Sat morning - no ill effects. 1 tab yesterday morning - still OK. 1 tab this morning and said she felt a 'bit jittery' about two hours later.

I also started at the same time as her and have had to literally force myself to eat today.

Will let you know how she gets on.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ive been taking ECA and T3/Clen its working well for me x


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Warrior Blaze is friggin amazing stuff. Loads of energy, great buzzy feeling. No crash at all, plus you can sleep with no problemo.

suppresses hunger like a mofo too. Job done!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

OP problem is taking a fatburner still isnt going to give you the motivation. You need to get that from within yourself and get down the gym and work your ar$e off. ( no pun intended)


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Franko1 said:


> OP problem is taking a fatburner still isnt going to give you the motivation. You need to get that from within yourself and get down the gym and work your ar$e off. ( no pun intended)


Agree with this, the exercise is the most important, the fat burner will get some extra off. and one of the benefits (for me certainly with Dexaprine) was the appetite suppression, which kept me off the snacks. I would imaging that the only consideration would be body weight, I was between 95 and 100K when I ran Dex, and 1 was ample for me. I ran tests up to 1.5, but was pretty unbearable for me at that point. More details in the link below. Also I get the feeling that different people will react differently, and so it will be a case of building the dosage up.

Also given the long half life of Dex, taking 1 will after 2-3 days mean that you will still have 0.2 tablets from the previous dose as well. So may be better to split 0.5 am, and 0.5 early pm.

:thumb:

full review: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Jaymond0 said:


> Warrior Blaze is friggin amazing stuff. Loads of energy, great buzzy feeling. No crash at all, plus you can sleep with no problemo.
> 
> suppresses hunger like a mofo too. Job done!


im thinking about maybe given these a try x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

misshayley said:


> im thinking about maybe given these a try x


I start next monday, all things being equal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for the advice. I have to get myself sorted again. My main exercise is cardio because of needing to lose the weight but now I've got to tone up and gain some strength to look and feel better. You'd think my muscles would be huge, having hauled 19 stone of blubber around but not so LOL.

I've got a crosstrainer and I use that 1hr 4x a week, go for the odd run and have some basic weights at home too but not enough, so finding a gym is next and maybe a few personal training sessions to teach me what I'm doing. The fatburner is mainly for appetite suppression and some mood lift (thanks Diggy - it was your great review that made me look at Dexaprine!)

I think I'll give it a go, then maybe try out the Blaze next, or ECA/t3/clen. Need to get some reading done to see just what I'm taking


----------

